# MOST ACCURATE 22 RIFLE



## FLEX504 (Oct 21, 2005)

ANYONE KNOWS WHO MAKES THE MOST ACCURATE SHOOTING 22 RIFLE FROM THE CHEAPEST TO THE MOST EXPENSIVE? PLEASE LIST ALL NAMES AND PRICES AND ALSO WHERE TO BUY FROM.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Flex,

From what I hear, the CZ 452's are probably the most accurate "popularly priced" .22. They run around $400. Of course there is always the Cooper rifle at about three times that amount. Coopers come with a factory target, and shoot extremely well. I don't have either one of these currently. But a CZ 452/453 American is on my short list of rifles to acquire in the near term.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Savage.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont think you can go wrong with a Marlin bolt action. Accurate and easy on the wallet. If you got lots of cash look into the new Remington .22 rifle.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Bore.224 said exactly what I was going to say. For the money, a Marlin bolt is very accurate.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I can end this one pretty easily if I could get everyone to just shoot the damn thing...

...Ruger Model 10/22-TALM. It's their limited edition factory race rifle. I've found it to be _insanely_ accurate. Heavy hammer-forged and free-floating barrel, really gorgeous Fagian thumb-through walnut stock. Very nice, crisp, no-creep trigger set at 3 pounds.

I purchased mine for $465, including tax and the fee for the NICS check. I go to club meets and regularly embarass people with Tikkas (which sell for a couple grand if you can get your hands on one).

The only downside is that Ruger made only 1500 of these exquisite rifles. They can still be had, though, if you shop around. Expect to pay anywhere from $465 to $540 for one.

Oh, and everyone hates Rugers for some ungodly reason, but to be frank, it's all about holes in paper. And mine will put three .22s through a hole made by a .38 out to 100 yards before I lose my concentration.


----------



## williamdtipton (Oct 29, 2005)

FLEX504 said:


> ANYONE KNOWS WHO MAKES THE MOST ACCURATE SHOOTING 22 RIFLE FROM THE CHEAPEST TO THE MOST EXPENSIVE? PLEASE LIST ALL NAMES AND PRICES AND ALSO WHERE TO BUY FROM.


I bought a Marlin bolt action with something called ''microgroove'' rifling, I believe.

I know this sounds impossible, but I have witnesses, one being a pastor.

At 75 yards the pastor shot a hole thru a target with his 30-06.

I sighted in his hole in the target, and managed to put a round thru the hole, just barely nipping the edge of it, leaving a halfsized 22 hole in the edge of his.

Aslo, we had tacked up targets at 75 yards as I said with plastic push tacks.

I managed, at 75 yards to shoot all 4 of the small tacks with only 5 rounds...the target sheet fell the ground...we went up and sure enough, 4 tacks annilated.

Now granted, Ive always been a pretty good shot, every since I was a kid, but for a 22 to be able to pull this off at 75 yards was something I thought was beyond the round completely.

To add, this was with a freshly cleaned gun.
I noticed that after a hundred rounds or so it wasnt quite holding as tightly as it had been when we got there.
After a cleaning tho, it seemed to be right back on.

Of course I expect some to scoff, but thats ok, with 3 witnesses, one being a very good, honest pastor who was completely stunned by my little Marlin bolt action, I dont need the approval of anyone else in the matter.

I paid about $150 for the rifle at Kmart I believe.


----------



## williamdtipton (Oct 29, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> I dont think you can go wrong with a Marlin bolt action. Accurate and easy on the wallet.


I see you bought one too :wink:


----------



## williamdtipton (Oct 29, 2005)

Dave_w said:


> Oh, and everyone hates Rugers for some ungodly reason, but to be frank, it's all about holes in paper. And mine will put three .22s through a hole made by a .38 out to 100 yards before I lose my concentration.


after seeing what my cheap marlin could do at 75 yards, I dont doubt you a bit.


----------

